
Facebook is failing its Black employees and its Black users - juiced
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/facebook-failing-its-black-employees-users-mark-s-luckie/
======
dahdum
If true, this seems rather ridiculous. Have wallet thefts ever been a problem
on the Facebook campus? If someone of any race looked sketchy and out of place
I could imagine this behavior (still not right), but from his pictures Luckie
looks like a typical SV business nerd.

> On a personal note, at least two or three times a day, every day, a
> colleague at MPK [Facebook headquarters in Menlo Park] will look directly at
> me and tap or hold their wallet or shove their hands down their pocket to
> clutch it tightly until I pass.

